# Uncooked weights to Cooked weights



## nathanlowe

Just in the process of working out my daily macros and have a question regarding the weights of meat. Now i know the obvious answer is to use some scales, but I dont have any.

Im just wondering on average what will 200g of uncooked chicken breast weigh once cooked and the same with 500g turkey mince.

If any of you who are happy to help need some more information, no problem.

Cheers


----------



## dalboy

The nutrition for 200g chicken breast uncooked will stay the same even if it weighs less after cooking.


----------



## andyhuggins

Short answer. Buy some scales :lol:


----------



## nathanlowe

dalboy said:


> The nutrition for 200g chicken breast uncooked will stay the same even if it weighs less after cooking.


I know the nutrition stays the same but 200g of raw chicken breast, once cooked will not weigh 200g, this is my problem.


----------



## dalboy

Well what difference does it make what it weighs after? The macros are for uncooked. At a guess it would probably weigh 150g (water loss)

Or am I missing something?


----------



## nathanlowe

dalboy said:


> Well what difference does it make what it weighs after? The macros are for uncooked. At a guess it would probably weigh 150g (water loss)
> 
> Or am I missing something?


What I am getting at is 200g of uncooked chicken will have X amount of protein, once cooked and the weight decreases, there will be less amount of protein.


----------



## 2004mark

nathanlowe said:


> I know the nutrition stays the same but 200g of raw chicken breast, once cooked will not weigh 200g, this is my problem.


You can't... it will vary by how much is cooked.

I don't really understand why this gets asked so much tbh.

If you cook 1kg of chicken (uncooked weight), when it's cooked just spilt it in to 5 even portions (by eye is fine). The weight of those 5 individual portions is irrelevant.


----------



## andyhuggins

nathanlowe said:


> What I am getting at is 200g of uncooked chicken will have X amount of protein, once cooked and the weight decreases, there will be less amount of protein.


If you are to tight to buy a set of scales. Guess what there is a thing called the Internet look on there :whistling:


----------



## dalboy

nathanlowe said:


> What I am getting at is 200g of uncooked chicken will have X amount of protein, once cooked and the weight decreases, there will be less amount of protein.


Well no hence what I said in my first post. Protein etc.. stays the same.

And like I said in my other post you are losing weight through water loss


----------



## Ginger Ben

nathanlowe said:


> What I am getting at is 200g of uncooked chicken will have X amount of protein, once cooked and the weight decreases, there will be less amount of protein.


No there won't.

The nutritional values you get for meat are done on raw weight.

Weigh out what you need protein wise based on its raw weight. It doesn't matter a toss what it weighs when cooked.


----------



## andyhuggins

Ginger Ben said:


> No there won't.
> 
> The nutritional values you get for meat are done on raw weight.
> 
> Weigh out what you need protein wise based on its raw weight. It doesn't matter a toss what it weighs when cooked.


He is to tight to buy some scales :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

andyhuggins said:


> He is to tight to buy some scales :lol:


Then he can't weigh it cooked either lol


----------



## nathanlowe

Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## jonnym4

You can find nutritional information on both as tests are done on both so just buy some scales and choose one, it makes no difference


----------



## G-man99

nathanlowe said:


> What I am getting at is 200g of uncooked chicken will have X amount of protein, once cooked and the weight decreases, there will be less amount of protein.


What???

Do the magic oven fairies come along and steal some of the protein as it's being cooked??

Where do you think the protein goes??

Only water and juices will be expelled during cooking


----------



## nathanlowe

G-man99 said:


> What???
> 
> Do the magic oven fairies come along and steal some of the protein as it's being cooked??
> 
> Where do you think the protein goes??
> 
> Only water and juices will be expelled during cooking


Just double checking thats all.


----------

